# BFP 7 days before missed period!!



## Lois

SOOO Excited! But also feeling like I need to be cautious because it's so early.

I got a BFP on Monday afternoon (7 days before missed period, 28 day cycle) and didn't believe it because a) It was so early b) It was a test I got free on the internet c) it wasn't even FMU.

But have taken 4 more tests since then, including 2 FRER and all say BFP.

Hooray!! Baby is due 13th June...please stick around baby!

Lx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats hun! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations!!! 

V xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congrats hun thats fantastic. h&h 9months xx


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## Butterfly156

Congrats! :)


----------



## loopylollipop

congrats - I got mine at 7dpo :flower::flower:
H&H pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay to all your BFPs! :happydance:
If you got 5 BFPs its pretty much definite lol


----------



## BabiNo2

congrats x


----------



## Lois

loopylollipop said:


> congrats - I got mine at 7dpo :flower::flower:
> H&H pregnancy :hugs:

Thanks Loopy, it's reassuring to hear from someone who also got an early BFP...Once I get past the 4 week mark I think I'll relax a little more. 

Lx


----------



## Lois

SugarFairy said:


> Yay to all your BFPs! :happydance:
> If you got 5 BFPs its pretty much definite lol

Hehe, yeah you'd think that was enough evidence right? I gaurantee there'll be more than 5 tho. I'm too paranoid to stop poas just yet!

Lx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## yumyum1979

congratulations x


----------



## Leanne020807

Congrats :) I'm due 13th may :)


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## LHill2010

Congrats! I found out at 3 weeks, 2 days :) And now I'm 6 weeks! Congratulations! Your HCG levels must be pretty high!


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats :happydance: x


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------

